# Having interviews as a tourist



## prussia7 (May 13, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm quite new to this forum, but have found it v helpful in preparing for our big move to Auckland next week from the UK.

We don't have definite job offers as yet, but we are both professionals on the long term skilled shortage list. We are both confident we will get work in some capacity, and hope to get a Work to Residence visa through my husband. We have some informal meetings lined up when we arrive with prospective employers. However, I have read that seeking work or having anythign in the form of an interview whilst in NZ as tourists (which we technically will be) is not strictly legal.

Does anyone have any advice, or experience of this?

Thanks a lot!!

Jen


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Jen, my wife and I went in as tourists and got work no problem (not sure if it was the legal thing to do though). I think you just have to use some common sense and just don't declare that you will be looking for work when you enter as that may cause problems.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

It's fine to look for a job on tourist visas. We did. According to lines in Immigration, many do as well-- visit, get fascinated with places before applying for positions.

Expect Dec to be a slow hiring season, however with interviews lined up, you will do great! If you are the ideal candidate for the role, the decision maker will inform you within 24 hrs. 

Welcome to Auckland!


----------

